# Do you thinking driving a big new truck hurts your sales?



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

I have always had the mindset that in order to be successful, you have to first portray an image of success. To an extent, at least. I.E. not driving a beat up 20 year old truck on sales calls.

On the other end of the spectrum, you have guys driving $60,000 King Ranch F-350s and the like.

What is your opinion on this?

I will say that on many occasions I have had the oldest truck on a jobsite, and its a 2001 :blink:

Just to be clear I am talking sales vehicle, not install vehicles


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've never had a problem. It's my only vehicle; sales, install, personal.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a good question. I think that it only matters to what type of customers you are trying to win over. I too have always driven old trucks that were clean. Clean trucks helps your image alot.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I drive old Neon to all my tile installs,a lot of guys show up with brand new trucks/vans...but I dont care..its not your image that sells the customer,its your abilities to talk,advertise yourself and proof of your workmanship.

In my opinion expensive car can only scare some customers away ("oh hes high-end installer")...

I know a tile setter who has been in business for almost 40 years,both me(my 2nd car) and him drive same 1985 GMC vans...hes booked until this december(2012) and I am not complaining myself either..that should give you an idea


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

i think as long as it isn't a jalopy..you're good...2001 sounds good to me..i personally got a 97..it goes to weddings,sales calls, jobsites..you name it.

vehicles are the biggest waste of money and rob you of your wealth..

point A to point B safely...thats the the key


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

You can have a new truck covered in mud (looking bad) or an old truck looking clean (good).


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> You can have a new truck covered in mud (looking bad) or an old truck looking clean (good).


In my line of work its hard to keep car clean, you know :laughing:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

funny..
when i went to reply,there were no replies to this..then bang..there's 5 in front of me..ha!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with having nice new vehicle. Infact I prefer it. I know the guy more than likely ain't a jobs worth who suddenly decided to start up a construction company because he had a old truck. You gotta be doing something right if ya got a new vehicle.


----------



## shelf guy (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are my 2 vehicles:

















I think the main instance in which having a new vehicle is when you are in very high end gated communities, where some people are going to judge you on how much money you have, period. This may sound silly but I have seen it many times.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't think it matter if it's old (and clean) or brand spankin' new (in less you've gone way overboard...you know who you are







).

This subject comes up fairly regularly and someone's feelings always get hurt. :laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

shelf guy said:


> I think the main instance in which having a new vehicle is when you are in very high end gated communities, where some people are going to judge you on how much money you have, period. This may sound silly but I have seen it many times.


I think the opposite is true, if you a contractor goes into the high end gated community driving an $80,000 rig they are going to think one of two things,

1. This guy is charging too much. or
2. This guy is living beyond his means.

I think people respect sensible.
Your trucks say sensible


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive often thought about this

if a guy has a new expensive truck yet has been at it for many years and has a reputation of quality to back what he charges why not

its the guys that decided 4 years ago they want to work in a trade and go out west where pay rates are through the roof.. they make a few bucks. move back buy an expensive big truck and start their own company because they own a truck but forgot one major thing... they didnt learn their trade when they went away.. give em 6 months and their gone with the wind

some of the local big name companies have large trucks and vans which are solely driven by the workers. the sales guys drive around in a medium sized sedan as they dont need all the extra space for their laptop and travel mug

myself a sierra or nissan titan would be nice but im happy with my chev colorado


----------



## Eavestrough (Feb 24, 2012)

We have always promoted clean and well maintained vehicles(good paint and lettering) is a good sign to the client that your organized and professional. 
Living in a big city most of our clients have fancy rigs so having a new vehicle is not an issue. 
Having worked in the small province of PEI years ago, it was a concern to pull up for a price in a vehicle worth almost as much as the house.
www.eavestrough.ca


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I work up to 60 miles either direction from my house so reliability counts for me. I did the math a few years back and decided it didn't take very many days in the shop and being off work to pay my payment on a newer truck. But, I shop smart and buy used. Used 06 F250 4 door 4x4. But pay attention what's next - work truck package . Power NOTHING, vinyl seats, rubber floor. Drove 4 hours to get a killer deal.
On the other hand, my brotherinlaw has a van with 250,000 miles on it he bought I 2 years ago for cheap with 200,00 miles and has had no problems.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I've never had a problem. It's my only vehicle; sales, install, personal.


You know your gas attendants by first name for sure!! :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> You know your gas attendants by first name for sure!! :laughing:


Yea but I can only imagine how many sweet tools and perks are loaded into that beast lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea but I can only imagine how many sweet tools and perks are loaded into that beast lol


That's the only downside to having a nice truck. Auto headlights, auto wipers, heated and cooled front and rear seats, touch screen nav, heated steering wheel, Intergrated brake controller, sync, power everything, hard drives, remote start, touch screen climate controls, USB connections, auto close windows, flat load rear floor, power running boards etc etc but what happens when they all start to go wrong :blink: I love having all that stuff but let's hope it lasts


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea but I can only imagine how many sweet tools and perks are loaded into that beast lol


Gab, that truck is so puurdy, I'd be afraid to go near it dusty, not to mention use it as a work truck. That thing is a true beast! Could probably pull a house down if the customer refused to pay.:laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the only downside to having a nice truck. Auto headlights, auto wipers, heated and cooled front and rear seats, touch screen nav, heated steering wheel, Intergrated brake controller, sync, power everything, hard drives, remote start, touch screen climate controls, USB connections, auto close windows, flat load rear floor, power running boards etc etc but what happens when they all start to go wrong :blink: I love having all that stuff but let's hope it lasts


buddy owns big roofing company(i get some chimney gigs of him sometimes).

he drivers BMW 760..seats get adjusted by a button...so the button stopped working..he takes it to the shop...appearantly some small chip broke down...guess what 2200$ pre-order from factory :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> buddy owns big roofing company(i get some chimney gigs of him sometimes).
> 
> he drivers BMW 760..seats get adjusted by a button...so the button stopped working..he takes it to the shop...appearantly some small chip broke down...guess what 2200$ pre-order from factory :blink:


So far I been lucky. On thing I had to replace was the power mirror on the drivers side as someone hit it and it wouldn't wind back in when I parked. Insurance covered it for around $1200 for a bit of plastic :blink:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the only downside to having a nice truck. Auto headlights, auto wipers, heated and cooled front and rear seats, touch screen nav, heated steering wheel, Intergrated brake controller, sync, power everything, hard drives, remote start, touch screen climate controls, USB connections, auto close windows, flat load rear floor, power running boards etc etc but what happens when they all start to go wrong :blink: I love having all that stuff but let's hope it lasts


One word...warranty


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> One word...warranty


isnt that limited?

smth like 160000 clicks or 10 years whichever comes first?(thats if you lucky)


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I get a new truck every 3-4 years...for the warranty, tax write off, and new features


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> I get a new truck every 3-4 years...for the warranty, tax write off, and new features


That makes a lot of sense...do you sell the old one or trade it in?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> That makes a lot of sense...do you sell the old one or trade it in?


Trade em in, I'm a contractor not a used car salesman


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Trade em in, I'm a contractor not a used car salesman


Thats understandable just asking.

From my prespective I think I would do better by parking it in driveway and selling it off on my own,but thats just me.

Sorry if I came off personal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Warranty is great if things go wrong in that time. They know though that most stuff won't have any issues until after 100k miles but most warrantys are 36k. Your def better of selling your vehicle privately. I was offered $37k for my truck from a local guy but dealer would only give me $32k that's a big difference for selling it your self but at least with the dealer you don't have the hassle of it possibly sitting around. It would have only cost me another $6k for a 3yr newer truck with warranty again but they don't make my truck in the color I have anymore and it's my fav color :sad:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

No not personal, I just have the opinion every has there place, I can sell ICF no problem, I don't have the patience to deal with tire kickers at night and test drives, etc. I buy Denali package trucks, I traded my '08 last summer for 32k at the dealership. Privately I may have got 35k with more hassle.

In Ontario you also get the HST on your trade in, you don't get that when you sell privately, so 13% on 32k means I got over 36k trading in...and no headache.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> No not personal, I just have the opinion every has there place, I can sell ICF no problem, I don't have the patience to deal with tire kickers at night and test drives, etc. I buy Denali package trucks, I traded my '08 last summer for 32k at the dealership. Privately I may have got 35k with more hassle.
> 
> In Ontario you also get the HST on your trade in, you don't get that when you sell privately, so 13% on 32k means I got over 36k trading in...and no headache.


pretty sure you familiar with our law in MB,we got public insurance by goverment so they try real hard to get my 1985 off the road ...I love that baby though...if anything on it breaks I have to fix it because its not covered by insurance...if i get in accident,then they will write it off and I will be left with 1000$ (If that)


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> pretty sure you familiar with our law in MB,we got *public insurance by goverment* so they try real hard to get my 1985 off the road ...I love that baby though...if anything on it breaks I have to fix it because its not covered by insurance...if i get in accident,then they will write it off and I will be left with 1000$ (If that)


Gab, what's that...seriously? I really don't know.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the appearance of the person has more credit than the vehicle they drive.

Cole


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> Gab, what's that...seriously? I really don't know.


That means that you have no multiple insurance companies competing against each other for your business but only certified insurance distributors distributing same insurance policy and quote you get from one place will likely match quote from other...(2 dollars difference)

You basically get treated like a baby...they decide whats better for ya.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I like new trucks for the reliability and warranty. When you show up in a bomber truck what are you saying to customer that you dont care about your vehicle so how will you treat my home. I look at as i would pass on someone haven bomber vehicle who showed up at my door myself. Just going on looks not nowing someone .



I trade in my vehicle's . Can never find someone whos going to give me 25,000 or so in cash. And you give them no warranty who would want that at that price range.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

But Gabe with government insurance the rate is cheaper, it's subsidized with tax money. I live in Toronto proper and pay a 100% premium just for the privilege of living and working here


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> You know your gas attendants by first name for sure!! :laughing:


I get 21MPG empty, 17MPG truck loaded and 15MPG when towing a 10K trailer. Let's see a gas truck get that.

Of course it costs $130 to fill :sad:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> But Gabe with government insurance the rate is cheaper, it's subsidized with tax money. I live in Toronto proper and pay a 100% premium just for the privilege of living and working here


sure it is...but think about it...if anything on car breaks on it own,its my problem.

Any car you drive that is older than 99 is a write off regardless of amount of damages(by Canadian eco law or whatever that crap is).

Every time you open a claim your payments go up.

I pay 160$ for one vehicle and 105$ for another one monthly for insurance I dont even use.

Heres best part. They didnt cover me. Due to fact that its goverment run insurance and every driver should have MB drivers licensed issue by autopac(insurance place)

Well ****,my drivers license from Italy is good in 119 countries unlim,22 countries for 5 years and expiring in 2018.

I got in accident in september and buddy's car was a write off.

Other sides car was a write off too,she ran a red light and t-boned the crap out of me.

First words out of her mouth: i was on the phone,what happened?

First reaction from autopac when they realized i dont have MB license:

You are responsible.

So they wanted me to pay for both cars(new/comparable ones + injury claim by this biach).

Now tell me what private american insurance company takes its clients money and doesnt cover official international drivers license by european country?

I can probably get about 30$ off by just mentioning to american insurance distrubtor what my rates are like.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't say I wanted it. Just what I knew about it


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

You only get one chance to make a first impression!

I have thought about this many times, in my opinion a nice truck (new or gently used) reflects on you personally and professionally. I have often thought "does my truck intimidate potential customers, homeowners"?
I want them to know that I take pride in my work and my business.

Would you buy your appliances from an old barn (picture grey barnboard and sagging slate roof) or from a place that has a showroom and warehouse to back it up (picture sears or the like).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> sure it is...but think about it...if anything on car breaks on it own,its my problem.
> 
> Any car you drive that is older than 99 is a write off regardless of amount of damages(by Canadian eco law or whatever that crap is).
> 
> ...


Looky here, I don't care how you try to argue against public insurance because in the end you pay less than us guys in private insurance provinces because the market is an oligopoly and they collude. Ontario elected Bob Rae on the grounds that he would get public insurance in ON but they he realized the power of labour groups. Now I'm not going to get all political here but stop your whining. 



> In Ontario you also get the HST on your trade in, you don't get that when you sell privately, so 13% on 32k means I got over 36k trading in...and no headache.


Chris nailed it, and during negotiations with dealerships they realize the value of this and are willing to give you more on the trade-in in lieu of a straight discount on asking price. 13% adds up fast on a 40K truck.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Well the honest truth, with the amount of driving I do during the week, and for how hard I work, why shouldn't I drive a nice truck? All the bells and whistles too. I can afford it, I deserve it, and my customers know what rate I charge when I tell them, not by looking at my vehicle.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dave_dj1 said:


> I don't need the extra cab and wanted the long box. The cab on this thing is huge! Tons of storage behind the seats (nice buckets). When I bought the truck I owned a slide in truck camper and was sick of carrying it on my short bed...lol.



If I could, I'd get a crew cab with a 10' box.:thumbsup:


that way I could haul 16's with out having to put a counter weight at the front.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use to have a business in the educational field would drive a (at that time) 11 year old MB E300 diesel...had 110k on the odometer, odd 'vinyl' seats but great fuel mileage...the only comments I ever received tended towards the negative. So now I'm driving a 24' MB van and the only comments I ever get are how organized it looks. 

I think it has to do w/ how appropriate is your ride to the prospects house. If you drive up on your bike, people may find issue with it. If you pull up in a new E350 Bluetec, some may find issue with it. If you drive up in a 2012 Chevy 4x4 or a 2012 Sprinter, I think it says "that's appropriate for the job" . My roofing contractor on the otherhand pulls up in a special edition new rig, fender extenders, fancy rims and a 6" lift...I sure would like one of those, but do think the customer would be wondering if it's appropriate for the job. 

and I miss my bike :=(


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I drive a Superduty KingRancH. What most people know me by. Doesn't hurt sales, looks the part of a construction worker. Its comfort, I drive a lot. Why not enjoy it somewhat?


----------



## Eavestrough (Feb 24, 2012)

Great looking lettering on the white Dodge! Balances out really well on that truck.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's my "truck"....2001 Civic bought new, now with 325,390 miles on her... I don't really have the need for a truck though I have hauled a 6x12x12' cedar beam in her.....flop the back seat, towel on the dash, red flag and away I went!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

bmcquin said:


> Here's my "truck"....2001 Civic bought new, now with 325,390 miles on her... I don't really have the need for a truck though I have hauled a 6x12x12' cedar beam in her.....flop the back seat, towel on the dash, red flag and away I went!
> 
> View attachment 66945


Do you get your materials delivered?:blink:


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

mehtwo said:


> Do you get your materials delivered?:blink:


 Yes, this was a rush thing.......trying to finish up a project and the client changed her mind on what she wanted for a mantle. So instead of sending one of the guys back to town to get it I sent the "helper" to bring it to them........


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think driving a nice work truck can help to secure jobs. Some potential customers however may look at a really nice truck being driven by a contractor and their first thought may be, "He looks expensive".

My siding and window guy drives a 04 F350 diesel with big lift and big tires. It's black and he keeps it very clean. He gets complimented by customers all the time... It's never left the tarmac and only has 40K miles!

My three work trucks are all 99-00 Super Duty's. The one with 308K miles is starting to show rust around the wheel wheel. They all have rust were you can't see them which does trouble me some. Up until the F250 started to rust got compliments on how sharp it is. 

As far as repairs? My mechanic is very good and only charges me $30-40 an hour depends on job. We've been friends for over 10 years and he's very fair with me. He's done tranny's motors in other vehicles, and everything else.

It's funny when a dealership tries to sell you an extended warranty they claim a window motor failure is very tough to do and will cost $500-1,000. I've personaly done them in two of the work truck, $85 part, half an hour job. Same is true of a lot of the other stuff they try to "warn" you about.

Someday may break down and upgrade to a newer truck but I don't like any Ford diesel motor after the 7.3 and don't really care much for Dodge/Fiat or GM/Gov. I may be stuck doing a "restoration" before I get rid of them!!!

BTW, never had an issue selling roofs in my old very rusty blue van. I feel a lot of customers would rather deal with an owner operator contractor actualy doing the work than a salesman in a shiny new truck. I've sold a lot of big roof jobs after working a full day on a roof. Although all leads are referral remind them of being owner operator and just got done with a roof.


----------



## sbrodacz (Mar 18, 2012)

Good question. I think it is really going to depend on the customer. If you pull up in a brand new truck, it could look like you know what your doing and have a successful business. On the other hand, it could look like you may charge to much.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

We try to look successful yet not ostentatious.


----------

